# cichlids in a 30 gallon tank



## chantalkev (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, I currently got a new 30 gallon tank. I currently have a 20 with platties and i find them a bit boring. I really like the idea of cichlids, cause I find them gorgeous and full of "character"

Therefore I was wondering what would people suggest for a person who is just starting with cichlids. Which species would be suggested for a beginner? As well, how many cichlids can I put in a 30 gallon? Lastly, I have 2 rhino plecos, and my cousin wants to give me 3 gibbicep plecos, would that be too many plecos in a 30 gallon?

Forgot to mention, I am not going to keep the 20 gallon, so the platties are going.

Thanks,

Chantal.


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm definitely not an expert myself, as I'm a beginner too. But from what I've read and been told, cichlids do better in a 50+ gallon tank.

I've also been told it depends on which cichlids you choose that depend on tank size.

For smaller tanks, a couple (3-4) of Yellow Labs should work because they aren't that aggressive.

I've also read a bit on shelldwellers. They also recommend them for small tanks?

Again, I'm not pro. Let some of the other members chime in before you take my advice and go buy fish.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Check out the cookie-cutter suggestions in the library. A 30 gallon is extremely limited for Africans (except for shellies), but a good tank for dwarf South Americans, so you might want to go that direction.

Five plecos in a 30 gallon seems a lot to me . . .


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

As was previously stated, 30g is a bit small for africans. Assuming that your 30g is a standard 36" long, there are a few exceptions. Shellies have been mentioned, 5-8 yellow labs, 8-10 individuals from a cyprichromis species, a single group of 12 demasoni, a single group of 8-10 saulosi, a single group of 8-10 individuals from one of the milder mannered cynotilapia species. You are pretty much limited to a single species dwarf mbuna setup. I would keep only the 2 plecos that you already have although one would be sufficient.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Pair of Firemoths
or
Pair of Blue Acara
or
Pair of angels
or 
pair of convicts
or
pair of brichardi
or
many many others!


----------

